# Family Time in Navarre



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

First Fishing trip of 21. Had to let my daughter break in her new Battle she got last weekend for her Birthday, and let Jason Jr. Get some Salt Water Therapy before he leaves for Gainsville appointments today!

Got enough for a batch of smoked Mackerel Dip!























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hell yea. those macs will smoke just fine. hickory, oak, pecan, cherry? chinaberry? lol.
jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Probably Hickory, cherry was a bit too much last time. I may have added too much wood too, lol

Really just need to try out my sons smoker. Starting a food vendor deal at our RC races and need more smoke space. Never used a propane smoker, just my elec and the Egg, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm the same way with cherry. i got a pile of it when zeta came through here. it may need more seasoning cause like you said, it is strong.totally dried out wood makes the best smoke, imo.
jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a great day!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn I forgot how good this Chit is!!!!!

Had shrimp for dinner so chooped up 6 and mixed with some in the smaller bowl, its good too, lol

A little from Wades recipe and Clays, lol









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

